

Courts docs show how Google slices users into “millions of buckets” - ingve
https://medium.com/@jeffgould/courts-docs-show-how-google-slices-users-into-millions-of-buckets-ec9c768b6ae9

======
josh_fyi
Google slices users into buckets, and Mitt Romney has binders full of women.

I needed a laugh today. Thanks ;-)

